# Which is your favorite 40k God?



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

I know this may make people upset, but for the sake of having a reasonable number of choices, I consolidated several gods by grouping. (I.e. chaos gods, eldar gods, etc.)

If you want, you can go into specifics. (I.e. If you check "One of the C'tan" you may then post down below "Void Dragon for the win!")

For this exercise, the God Emperor is counted.

I myself chose Gork 'n Mork. I LOVE their mythology: (It involves them beating up other races' gods.) In my mind, an ork myth could go something like this: _During their travels, Gork and Mork stumbled across the Eldar Laughing God. The Eldar Laughing God then tries to trick them into doing his bidding, but then Gork says "Eh, Shuddup!" and then Mork clobbers him so hard he is thrown to the other side of the galaxy, beyond the killing effect of Slaanesh's birth. And that is REALLY how the Laughing God survived the fall of the Eldar._


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Burn Heretic! For He Is The Saviour Of Your Soul And You Will Be Judged!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

How did 42.86% of people vote for Gornk and Mork??? Whatever, that's who I voted for...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

All hail the Allfather!!!!!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The Allfather, closley followed by Gork n' Mork. 

-BoK


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Chaos Gods shall witness us this day!, all hail Chaos!.


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Gonna have to be Gork 'n Mork I'm afraid, they epitomise orkiness and orkiness is just, well... funny.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

MALAL!!! God of despair!!!!


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Deceiver all the way.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*NURGLE!*


...like you couldn't have guessed :biggrin:


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry, have to go with Tzeentch. It's the only god smart enough to outsmart himself by foiling one of his own plans with another and still be able to call it a hands down success.


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

Unknown Primarch said:


> Burn Heretic! For He Is The Saviour Of Your Soul And You Will Be Judged!


(Note: All of what is about to be said was taken from one, non-canon website) 

If it is of any comfort, I hear that in the Emperor occasionally appears in Ork myths. They know about him, having seen alters to him on various Imperial worlds and all those guardsmen who shout "For the Emperor!" before getting their heads ripped off. Ironically, they don't completely disrespect him, apparently. They see him as some sort of mighty war-god, and they can therefore relate to him. A powerful one too; it doesn't really matter that he commands a bunch of wimpy oomies. He is still tough. In fact, Emperor appears as a titanic caricature of humanity, to challenge the Ork gods to battle.

That said, the Orks also have a lot of bad stuff to say about the Emperor. They also view him as being irrational and bumbling. To them, he always seems to try to do things the hard way or wrong way. (I.e. building up an invasion force instead of going in and clobbering the enemy immediantly) So, they view him as strong but prone to overthinking.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Chaos... Consume Us!!!


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Platypus5 said:


> (Note: All of what is about to be said was taken from one, non-canon website)
> 
> If it is of any comfort, I hear that in the Emperor occasionally appears in Ork myths. They know about him, having seen alters to him on various Imperial worlds and all those guardsmen who shout "For the Emperor!" before getting their heads ripped off. Ironically, they don't completely disrespect him, apparently. They see him as some sort of mighty war-god, and they can therefore relate to him. A powerful one too; it doesn't really matter that he commands a bunch of wimpy oomies. He is still tough. In fact, Emperor appears as a titanic caricature of humanity, to challenge the Ork gods to battle.
> 
> That said, the Orks also have a lot of bad stuff to say about the Emperor. They also view him as being irrational and bumbling. To them, he always seems to try to do things the hard way or wrong way. (I.e. building up an invasion force instead of going in and clobbering the enemy immediantly) So, they view him as strong but prone to overthinking.


PURE HERESY, DIE FILTH!


----------



## kabaman (Nov 7, 2008)

Gork for the win! Or Mork... or... erm... WAAAGH! :grin:


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

I had to vote for the Nightbringer, because I find him so lovable


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> PURE HERESY, DIE FILTH!


PURE or HERESY, which do you mean?


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Kill ! Maim ! Burn ! Skulls For The Skull Throne... erm, sorry, got carried away,
but as a Blood Angel, You know that the Old Man is not a God. He just sleeps a lot.
So Khorne it is.

Blood For The Blood God !


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

The God Emperor for me. The fact that he should be dead and technically, mostly isn't is awesome.
The Emperor Protects.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> Chaos... Consume Us!!!


Im sorry, we have to delete this post. It contains too much heresy for it be allowed on these forums according to my meter here


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

:laugh:i'm sorry but it has to be the laughing god. anybody who responds to someone threatening their lives with "Tehehehe" has got to be awesome as hell... besides his emote smily face shows up more than everybody else's go him:laugh:


----------



## TripleJ7007 (Apr 24, 2010)

Gork n Mork is da best cauze dey iz green!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

For Malice!


----------



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

no one has a nice thing to say about lovely slaanesh. the only god that will love you in all kinds of new and exciting ways


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

The Emperor, tricking Tzeentch is some feat, besides he is a bad-ass and when he wakes up from his nap, he'll be pissed off at some peeps


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

Kickback said:


> The Emperor, tricking Tzeentch is some feat, besides he is a bad-ass and when he wakes up from his nap, he'll be pissed off at some peeps


Ya. The high lords are going to shit themselves as they realize that their corrupt ways are over.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Void Dragon For The Win! The true bane of Terra:laugh:


----------



## maxamus (May 29, 2010)

woot for the chaos gods!!!!


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

* TZEENTCH ftw*


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

May terror and despair take you all.

The One who Brings the Night shall end everything!


----------



## Uberfork (Apr 12, 2010)

The Great Fool, The Laughing God!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> The Chaos Gods shall witness us this day!, all hail Chaos!.


If I had to pick a favourite God... it'd be the Shaper of Fate. No God, Chaos or otherwise, can match Tzeentch for awesomeness. He can see all of the past and present, makes millions of plots to stretch out across time that are unfathomable and impossible to understand to anyone else, and is the only Chaos God to realize that their war is pointless, but he still does it anyway.

Plus his servants that embody madness and change are amazing. Sights and sounds that defy imagination, his schemes coming into conflict with each other as he planned, sorcerous powers and more. Tzeentch is the greatest God in 40k.


*Do not ask which creature screams in the night*

*Do not ask which creature screams in the night, Do not question who waits for you in the shadow. It is my cry that wakes you in the night, And my body that crouches in the shadow. I am Tzeentch and you are the puppet That dances to my tune.*​


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> If I had to pick a favourite God... it'd be the Shaper of Fate. No God, Chaos or otherwise, can match Tzeentch for awesomeness. He can see all of the past and present, makes millions of plots to stretch out across time that are unfathomable and impossible to understand to anyone else, and is the only Chaos God to realize that their war is pointless, but he still does it anyway.
> 
> Plus his servants that embody madness and change are amazing. Sights and sounds that defy imagination, his schemes coming into conflict with each other as he planned, sorcerous powers and more. Tzeentch is the greatest God in 40k.


But admit it: I Tzeentch tried to trick Gork n' Mork, the pair would just tell him to shut his mouth and then clobber him.

Bow down to the 40k Abbot & Costello!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Those two idiots would be easy to fool. Just show them a fight and watch them run into Tzeentch's grip.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

The God-Emperor of Man. Sure, he makes mistakes, but is compassion such a crime?

Besides, he took down the Void Dragon, that's got to count for something, and if A Thousand Sons is any indication, he can kill a primarch across the galaxy by thinking about it. But he doesn't because he treats others the way he wishes to be treated.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

CommissarGhost said:


> But he doesn't because he treats others the way he wishes to be treated.


Yet he still managed to conquer half the galaxy?


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

On a personal level, not a galactic one.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The emperors a fool. a deluded warlord. Where in a thousand sons say the emperor can kill from across the galaxy? I think your thinking of the psyhic bubble which stops the emp from spying on Magnus

You are all mere playthings of the god of fate, accept that tzeentch has a part for you in the grand sceme and be pleased of the part you have to play.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

CommissarGhost said:


> and if A Thousand Sons is any indication, he can kill a primarch across the galaxy by thinking about it. But he doesn't because he treats others the way he wishes to be treated.


Are you referring to the prologue? Because Ahriman is referring to Magnus there not the Emperor.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm a loyalist, but I like khorne the best because Close Combat, tons of bloodshed, and skull thrones appeal to me.


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

Barnster said:


> The emperors a fool. a deluded warlord. Where in a thousand sons say the emperor can kill from across the galaxy? I think your thinking of the psyhic bubble which stops the emp from spying on Magnus
> 
> You are all mere playthings of the god of fate, accept that tzeentch has a part for you in the grand sceme and be pleased of the part you have to play.


If Gork and Mork wanted to, they could march into the eye of terror, beat down whatever Tzeentch throws up in his little labrynth, smash the impossible fortress, and then clobber Tzeentch. 

Then laugh.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

By the god emperor of mankind such filth shall not taint my ears to the abbys with all of you (no offense intended).


----------

